# Cryntel Romastone flooring- Reviews?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

I just saw Cryntel Romastone vinyl self stick tiles at Lowe's and it looks very nice. 

You can either butt the tiles up to each other or use an acrylic grout for a authentic tile look.

Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## Dustnailer (Nov 24, 2009)

sandyman720 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just saw Cryntel Romastone vinyl self stick tiles at Lowe's and it looks very nice.
> 
> ...


Just started a project with it. The subfloor had old vinyl 12x12's, some glue is still on the subfloor and we are having trouble getting the corners to stick, have you heard any other feedback?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

No I have not had any other feedback. Please let me know how it turns out. Maybe you can send me a picture.

Are you grouting or butting them together?


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cryntel Romastone flooring*

I also liked the look of the romastone tile I saw at Lowes. Looked high and low for info on the product- not much out there. FLooring people at Lowes didn't have much experience with it and the Cryntel website had nil info. But with a leap of faith I bought it and crossed my fingers. A few weeks ago I redid about 240 sf of kitchen. Installed it over my vinyl sheet flooring which was in good shape except for a few places along wall that were dried and curling up. I glued down those areas as best I could and hoped that my baseboards once down would help hold the curl down. The Cryntel helpline told me I did not need to use any embossing leveler. I spaced the tiles out for grouting and went about peeling and sticking. The tiles scored easily with a bit of pressure with a straight edge and utility knife. Then I used the grout product sold at Lowes specifically for this tile..rechecked with helpline to make sure it would be good since it was not the product they recommended (I am new at all this and can be meticulous). I grouted. The stuff sets fast and can be walked on after 5 hours. I put baseboards back on..used a clear silicone caulk under baseboards. Looks great. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

do you think you could send me pictures?

I also called the helpline to see if I could install over vinyl without any leveler and they said that there is no issue.


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry took so long to get back. Problem uploading pics to new pc. Floor still holding up well. Got through Thanksgiving and all that traffic just fine. Here is a pic of floor .


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow they look great.

Can you post a pic of where the tiles meet another surface? For example your rug?

Again, great job.


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

Where this butted to wood floor I could not remove existing threshold so tiled as close as possible and carefully grouted small space between tile and threshold. Came out better than I thought it might. If the grout cracks over time I can just regrout that line.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Which tile color is that called?


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

Beige sand. But best to look at samples in all light situations. Color seems to look different from all angles.


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

ITry said:


> Beige sand. But best to look at samples in all light situations. Color seems to look different from all angles.


Looks very nice - I am considering the Cryntel RomaStone Saturnia for a bathroom.
Can you please tell me what spacing you used between the tiles ?


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

*romastone*

Used very tight 1/8 inch spacers. Apparently the grout used won't work well with it any wider.


----------



## 35cents (Feb 11, 2010)

I did a bathroom with the 12" and looks great with 1/8" grout. Bought some 18" for a basement room but I don't like the acrylic grout color choices, I'm looking for dark brown. I wonder, since the floor is concrete, if I could use just regular sanded grout.


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanded grout will scratch the tiles.
If you look around there are several brands of grout that have different colors & you should be able to find one to your liking.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> If you look around there are several brands of grout that have different colors & you should be able to find one to your liking.


*Use ONLY the recommended grout.*​


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2010)

There are other grout brands that are the same - just different names.
You have to read to make sure that it is an unsanded acrylic grout.

Heck - even Lowe's does not sell the "recommended brand"


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Too many stories about grout separating from edge of tile, grout causing lifting wear-layer at the edges, stuff like that. Just be sure the tile maker agrees with your grout choice. Not all grouts are necessarily created equal.


----------



## george_27 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am looking at the roma stone tile for my kitchen will the grout handle a conv. foundation or does it have to be used on a concrete foundation? will it flex and crack? I can butt them tight but like the look of thin grout lines.


----------



## bb70548 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Roma Stone*

I put in the Roma Stome 18" and the grout that they suggested and mine is cracking after about 2 months of instalation. Looking to find out why.


----------



## george_27 (Feb 17, 2010)

*romastone*

please keep me posted as I want to use the romastone in my kitchen.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

I'm in the process of installing Romastone in a new home on a concrete slab. I've put down about 500 sq. ft. and have about 100 to go. I should finish it today, not including grouting. It looks great and were it not for the pain in my knees it has been fun. I put mine down in a diamond pattern and cut it with tin snips. I used the latex primer first. Just hope it stays.


----------



## itwitch2 (Aug 4, 2010)

*cryntel romastone*

i've just installed cryntel romastone and need to know if it needs to be sealed?


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

*romastone*

I put mine in my kitchen (older post) 11/09. talked to company about need to seal and was told it was not necessary. They said the grout they use is stain resistent...so far it has been--used the one sold at Lowes. Floor holding up well so far. There is one small scratch where new stove dug in when was dragged across floor. Not very noticeable because of marbling look of tile. I imagine if there was a large tear I could remove the tile and replace it with a new one. Anyway..I am pleased so far.


----------



## itwitch2 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks. i really didn't want to seal it, and haven't, and it looks beautiful. any advise on what i'm supposed to clean it with? i can find no info on that. thanks


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

I was really interested in using the Cryntel for my kitchen and basement. But it seems all the Lowes near me clearanced out the rolled edge style and only carries the Cryntel with the fake grey grouted edges now. Which when combined with grout probably looks cheesy.

I've tried the 3 nearest Lowes within 50 miles and they all don't carry the Cryntel in the red boxes that carry the tile pattern all the way to the edge. Are you guys using the one with the fake grouted edge now?


----------



## Shari PDX (Feb 15, 2011)

*We did a kitchen/dining room with Cryntel EuroStone (product 30606) vinyl 12x12 tiles







. It went down fine, but after a year or two it faded so much that there is no longer any color except a strange light green left. No more beige, grays, brown, etc. Also, some tiles seem to be pulling away from each other.

We were told that you do not grout the beveled edges, so they are now discolored to black.

This color originally matched out counters. Now it's just terribly cheap and ugly looking, quite an embarrassment. 
The price was average, so I didn't know what a really cheapo brand (made in China) it was. There's a 25 yr warranty, but no way to contact the company.
Shame on Lowe's for selling such junk.*


----------



## litehaus (Mar 27, 2011)

*Roma Stone Vinyl flooring*

I have used this flooring from Lowes twice now. I floored my laundry room and then was so pleased I did the bathroom redo using it. In reading above posts, I see people trying to choose the grout. According to the people at Lowes, you should only use the grout that is compatible with the vinyl. I grouted and used the 1/8" diameter as recommended. The floors look awesome and we are very pleased. Also, I had never floored in my life and still know my floors look very good. I recommend this flooring.


----------



## llhawki (Aug 11, 2010)

*A little disappointed but love the 'look'*

After removing 12” Cryntel tiles that had a beveled edge and were very hard to keep clean I decided to install the 18” Roma Stone Beige Sand using a 1/8” grout line. The help line recommended using a blow torch and scraper to remove the residual glue as I had an area of about 350 sf. of concrete slab. After prepping the floor with the also recommended primer I laid a diamond pattern and grouted. Well, now a year later there are areas in which the edges of the tiles have raised from the concrete making a hollow sound when walking on them and there is a little ripple-like look to the edge of the lifting tile. The grout hasn’t pulled away from the tile but it isn’t holding the tile down either. There are also other areas in which the grout has cracked. I do have an area under my entertainment area that I’m going to lay but I’m going to use pressure sensitive glue to make sure they stay in place (also recommended by the help line). I love the look of this tile but it is disappointing that it is lifting when the previous Cryntel tile was down for over 7 yrs and never had a problem.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Question for any and all who have used these tiles. 

How warm do they feel in winter months compared to ceramic tiles?

DM


----------



## llhawki (Aug 11, 2010)

@ Dangermouse : They are ALOT warmer than ceramic but having gone thru the last winter without my usual living room rug I would recommend an area rug as additional insulation. BTW I'm in Southern Calif and the tiles are installed on a cement slab. I could feel the cold creep up my feet and pant legs.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd only have them in our small kitchen, and the wife always has throw rugs everywhere, so cool.
I mean ...warm... or something....

DM


----------



## ITry (Nov 8, 2009)

Just an update on my cryntel romastone install. Installed 240sq ft back in Nov 09 (earlier posts). The floor has held up very well. Last summer I applied several coats of Armstrong Shine Keeper Floor finish. It is not a sealer. I wanted a little more sheen to the surface. I love it and I think it seems to add a little protection. Clean up is easy with just a damp mop, water. The grout is holding up well and seems to be stain-resistant so far. Not cold underfoot.


----------



## memedonna (Jun 9, 2011)

*Roma Stone Tiles*

We just installed RomaStone in our master bathroom and we couldn't be happier! It is absolutely beautiful and looks very much like natural stone. We did take up the old vinyl flooring because the people at Lowe's suggested that we either do that or use a float medium to smooth out the indentations in the pattern. They said eventually the new tile would take on the configuration of the bumps and grooves beneath it. Except for needing to scrape up some leftover glue, removing the flooring was not really hard. I noticed one "post" that suggested shopping around for grout, but the instructions included with the tile said to use ONLY the premixed epoxy grout. I did not have any problems with the sanded grout scratching the tile.


----------



## cjbesb (Sep 17, 2011)

*Roma Stone grout*

could you paint over the recommended grout with an oil based paint?


----------



## cjbesb (Sep 17, 2011)

could you paint over the recommended grout with an oil based paint?


----------



## JasonChen (Aug 7, 2012)

*grout or not for rental property*

I used to install ceramic tiles in my rental properties for durability. But it is expensive to install. In addition, the grout lines inevitably become dirty and almost impossible to clean. Kinda ruin my investment.

Recently, I bought a few hundred sqft of Roma Stone 18" tiles on clearance. I intend to install them in a condo. I like the grout line look, but not sure if it is worth it. If my first priority is low maintenance and durability, does adding grout line compromise my priority?


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

I realize this is a very old thread but thought this might be of help to someone out there. I installed my floor in 2010 on a concrete slab. I followed the directions and grouted it. The floor still looks exactly like it did when we installed it. There has never been any problems whatsoever with it. For cleaning all we do is sweep it and occasionally mop with clear water. It has never been cleaned with any soaps or chemical cleaners nor has it been waxed.


----------

